# Discussion of ordination



## Joseph Scibbe (Sep 10, 2009)

I have heard it said that there is no Biblical warrant for ordaining a Pastor. I know there are people on both sides and I would like to see what people have to say. SO if you have a position (And Scripture to back it) please post.


----------



## KMK (Sep 10, 2009)

Unashamed 116 said:


> I have heard it said that there is no Biblical warrant for ordaining a Pastor. I know there are people on both sides and I would like to see what people have to say. SO if you have a position (And Scripture to back it) please post.





> LBC 26:8 A particular church, gathered and completely organized according to the mind of Christ, consists of officers and members; and the officers appointed by Christ to be chosen *and set apart by the church (so called and gathered)*, for the peculiar administration of ordinances, and execution of power or duty, which he intrusts them with, or calls them to, to be continued to the end of the world, are bishops or elders, and deacons.
> 
> LBC 26:9. The way appointed by Christ for the calling of any person, fitted and gifted by the Holy Spirit, unto the office of bishop or elder in a church, is, that *he be chosen thereunto by the common suffrage of the church itself;16 and solemnly set apart by fasting and prayer, with imposition of hands of the eldership of the church,* if there be any before constituted therein;17 and of a deacon that he be chosen by the like suffrage, and set apart by prayer, and the like imposition of hands.



Ordination is the process by which the church sets apart those she has chosen to be officers. They are set apart 'solemnly' by fasting, prayer and the laying on of hands.

Who is arguing against ordination? Without ordination how does the church know who the officers are?


----------



## Herald (Sep 10, 2009)

26:8 ( Acts 20:17, 28; Philippians 1:1 )

26:9 ( Acts 14:23; 1 Timothy 4:14; Acts 6:3, 5, 6 )


----------



## A.J. (Sep 10, 2009)

Also,



> *Belgic Confession*
> 
> Article 31 - The Officers of the Church
> 
> ...



1 Tim. 4:14 (NASB) is particularly helpful, 

Do not neglect the spiritual gift within you, which was bestowed on you through prophetic utterance with the *laying on of hands* by the presbytery [or council of elders (ESV)].​
-----Added 9/10/2009 at 08:46:55 EST-----

So even Pastor Timothy was ordained. 2 Tim. 1:6 (NASB) moreover says, 

For this reason I remind you to fan into flame the gift of God, which is in you through the *laying on of my* [i.e., Paul's] *hands*​


----------

